# Stem Upgrade?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading my Giant Contact stem with a Giant Carbon Contact SLR, I see on eBay. I know this stem is standard, on TCR Advanced SL. Would this be a good upgrade for my 2010 Defy Advanced? They sure are light!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Just so you know that's a 2011 stem. The 2012 are slightly different, personally I like the 2011 one much better.

It's not standard on all SL models. I think only the SL2 and higher. I bought mine for aethethics reasons, not sure if I notice a difference in stiffness.

Lighter than a contact stem, should be lighter than a contact sl stem, but mine came in at the same weight.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Zach,
would you also be interested in a Giant SLR Carbon Handlebars? I used it 3 times (just bought it 1 month ago) and looking to part ways with it.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Zach,
> would you also be interested in a Giant SLR Carbon Handlebars? I used it 3 times (just bought it 1 month ago) and looking to part ways with it.


What size is it?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

420mm.


----------

